# New Swarovsk 8x30 Companion CL



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

New in Box pair of Swarovski Companion CL 8x30 Binoculars(#58131). Never been out of the box. I bought them new last week at Cabelas to use up all of Cabelas points and gift cards. Asking $900. Located in Utah County.










Here are the specs.

Prism Type Roof Magnification 8x 
Objective Lens Diameter 30mm 
Angle of View 7.1° _(actual)_
Field of View 372.7' @ 1000 yd / 124.2 m @ 1000 m
Minimum Focus Distance 63.2' / 19.3 m
Exit Pupil Diameter 3.8 mm 
Eye Relief 15 mm 
Interpupillary Adjustment 8.7 - 11.5 mm / 22.0 - 29.1" 
Dioptric Correction ±4 
Focus Type Center 
Tripod Mount _None_ 
Dimensions 4.7 x 4.5 x 2.3" / 119.4 x 114.3 x 58.4 mm 
Weight 17.64 oz / 500.09 g


----------

